# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Shayna - Our Albino Spider Ball

## dakski

This is Shayna. She is about 800 +/- grams in this picture and had just shed. She is about 900 grams now and is about 1 1/2 years old.

We named her Shayna because it means beautiful in Yiddish. 

She is a great pet. Incredibly calm, but a good eater on F/T rats. We got her at 5 months and 200 grams! My how they grow!

I will post more pics as she grows. This shows how bright she is, at least on her head. I have other pics that show off her yellow on her body better, but I like this pic. 

She is almost neon yellow after a shed.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-07-2017),_AlexisFitzy_ (03-24-2014),_BallPythonWannaBe_ (11-06-2017),C.Marie (05-01-2018),dr del (03-16-2014),_FollowTheSun_ (11-19-2018),_Kam_ (03-25-2014),leylaraks (03-16-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-17-2014),_PghBall_ (10-01-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-26-2018),_zina10_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed yesterday. She has been stubborn and refused food the past two feedings - hopefully just because she was going to shed.

Anyway, here are some fresh pics.

Thanks to all for looking. 

David

----------

bellad0nna87 (05-04-2018),C.Marie (05-01-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-10-2018),_Kam_ (03-25-2014),LeeAnnT99 (11-27-2019),_MR Snakes_ (12-10-2018),_ROACH_ (03-24-2014),_Sonny1318_ (02-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-26-2018)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Awww she's so beautiful!  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-24-2014)

----------


## dkspftw

> This is Shayna. She is about 800 +/- grams in this picture and had just shed. She is about 900 grams now and is about 1 1/2 years old.
> 
> We named her Shayna because it means beautiful in Yiddish.


Good thing you went with Shayna and not Shonde!

----------

_dakski_ (03-24-2014)

----------


## ROACH

Very nice girl you've got there! Here is my new Male Albino Spider. Just got him this past week.
[/URL]

----------

bellad0nna87 (05-04-2018),C.Marie (05-01-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),_MR Snakes_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

He's cute too. 

Shayna has lost a lot of the white on her as she got older. I wonder if your guy will do the same. 

David

----------

Phantomfugue (12-08-2019)

----------


## ROACH

> He's cute too. 
> 
> Shayna has lost a lot of the white on her as she got older. I wonder if your guy will do the same. 
> 
> David


Not sure...he's already 1 1/2 yrs old.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Wow that is a beautiful Snake and the other one posted is to what a Privilege to be care taker of such beautiful Animals what surrounds us here on earth never ceases to Amaze me.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## galequin

😳 idk why I torture myself in this way I see all these beautiful snakes and cry myself to sleep knowing that it'll be a good while before I can buy a morph 😒😩


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

I understand, but don't torture yourself.

We love Shayna not because of how she looks, but because she is an awesome animal!

They don't know they look different! Just love them for who they are!

David

----------


## dakski

Roach,

Shayna is about the same age. She really only had white on her the first couple of months. By the time we got her at 5 months, it was almost all gone. 

So, your guy might keep the white. 

David

----------

_ROACH_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## galequin

So very well said dakski and I do love my girl to pieces, in fact kinda heart broken that we're not living together at the moment  :Sad:  at any rate I just get impatient for the future I'm working toward I guess lol in the mean time I enjoy talking to fellow enthusiasts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## dakski

Shayna is about 1100 grams now. Here are some pics. Sorry the poor quality/bad shots, but I wanted to give a sense of how much she has grown. 

In person she almost "glows."

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-01-2014),_BPSnakeLady_ (12-01-2014),C.Marie (05-01-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),Sammiebob (12-01-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Man she has really gotten big!! She's as beautiful as ever  :Smile:

----------


## JMinILM

She is beautiful, the name fits!

----------

_dakski_ (12-02-2014)

----------


## MizTwisted

She's beautiful! Growing like a champ

----------

_dakski_ (12-02-2014)

----------


## dakski

Here are some shots from today. She is 1174G dry and is doing great. She is now 2 years and 4 months old. My wonderful wife is holding her.

----------

C.Marie (05-01-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna is 5 now and a steady 1600G or so. 

Haven't updated in a while and thought I should.

----------

C.Marie (05-01-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),_zina10_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Looks absolutely stunning !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Shayna is 5 now and a steady 1600G or so. 
> 
> Haven't updated in a while and thought I should.


wow, what a beautiful baby!!! love love love her!

----------


## dakski

Thank you!

She's a total sweetheart too!

We love her too!

----------


## dakski

Two new pics. Sorry, not great quality.

----------

_Kam_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna just shed and, unfortunately, this is the best picture I could get. I think it shows how her yellow pops - almost neon. 

She's in her winter "fast," but is doing great otherwise. She hasn't eaten in about 4 months, but is down from about 1580G to about 1480G. Still drinking, shedding, and doing other "snake" stuff. She's 5 now and has done this like clockwork for 3 years. Occasionally, in the past, she would take a rat here and there, but I know she will eat when ready.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-18-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

After almost exactly 5 months (beginning of September) of not eating, Shayna stopped her yearly fast tonight, and gobbled down a 125G F/T medium rat!

It was kind of funny. She might have forgotten how to snake/eat for a minute. 

She rarely strikes and is very shy. I usually shake it and then put it down and walk away. When in regular feeding schedule mode, she might strike 1/15 times, but eats 12/15 times. 

Today, I shook, she came over to see, and I put down in front of her. She seemed interested for the first time in a long time, smelled and tasted for a while, then grabbed and tried to eat from the middle a couple of times. Then she grabbed the head, pulled around the tank, and seemed to start eating okay. I walked away to let her eat and when I came back 30 minutes later, the rat was gone. 

I need to double check her hides tomorrow to make sure she didn't just drag it around and leave it hidden somewhere. She has done that every once in a while. 

Very happy (assuming she ate). I know she will eat when she wants. However, nerve racking to see her not eat for that long!

She went from 1580G down to about 1470G, and has been drinking and dropping urine and urate regularly. So, it wasn't a concern about health or anything (she is also 5 1/2 years old). Just frustrating for me. She has also done this every year for 3 years now. I've had her since 6 months old and 200G.

Having a corn and a BCI, who eat like clockwork, it's interesting dealing with the idiosyncrasies of a BP and weird eating habits. 

However, I wouldn't have Shayna any other way. She is an awesome snake. 

Beautiful and incredibly docile, calm, and sweet.

----------


## dakski

I checked today and the rat is gone! She ate! Hooray!

Glad she did and I did not find it rotting under a hide  :Smile: .

----------


## Zincubus

> I checked today and the rat is gone! She ate! Hooray!
> 
> Glad she did and I did not find it rotting under a hide .


Excellent !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

My goodness!! Stunnnning!!

this is an old thread and nice to see it updated or I would have never seen this gorgeous girl!!

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

What a nice snake. Love her. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

So, Shayna started eating again, and I am handling her a little more often. She looked so pretty tonight, and I got a new camera, so PICTURE TIME!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-14-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-14-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),_zina10_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## dakski

So, I tried feeding Shayna again this week to get some weight back on her. She refused,  :Sad: . 

The past few winters when she fasted, she had "false starts" too, and doesn't eat every week usually anyway. I'll try again next week.

Not worried considering how happily she ate last week and this her modus operandi. 

Oh, well.

----------


## Zincubus

I'm no expert by any means but I'd have probably not handled her until she's had a few feeds . I'd have also waited ten days before trying the second one ( no handling in between ) .... Get into a routine of feeding ....ten day gap and then you can try after 7 days or so and handle then ... 

Also read up on the hairdryer method as it generally works wonders for fussy Royals ...


She looks absolutely amazing by the way , I'm very envious !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-19-2018),_dakski_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I'm no expert by any means but I'd have probably not handled her until she's had a few feeds . I'd have also waited ten days before trying the second one ( no handling in between ) .... Get into a routine of feeding ....ten day gap and then you can try after 7 days or so and handle then ... 
> 
> Also read up on the hairdryer method as it generally works wonders for fussy Royals ...
> 
> 
> She looks absolutely amazing by the way , I'm very envious !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I've tried it all with Shayna over the years  :Smile: . Bottom line is she eats when she wants. 

Sunday is feed day here, so I feed either 7 or 14 days, etc. I'll offer again in two weeks. 

Also, the past few winters she took a rat or two over the 4-6 months before beginning to feed regularly again. 

I appreciate the input on handling. Aside from the pics I took her out to clean her tank and that was it. I always leave her alone completely the day of feeding and often the day before as well. 

I have had better success defrosting at room temp and then dropping the rat in hot water for 30 seconds or so instead of using the hairdryer. Seems to more uniformly heat the rat and she is more likely to take it. I know many people have success with the hairdryer and my other two snakes (BCI and Corn) will eat anything, prepared anyway!

Again, when it comes to eating, especially in the winter, she does what she wants and on her schedule, not mine!

Being a healthy weight, color, drinking regularly, and this being her yearly winter thing, I am not worried. 

Thank you for pointing out how beautiful she is; I agree. She is a totally awesome snake all around!

----------


## dakski

So, Shayna happily gobbled down a medium rat tonight! I am moving to feeding every two weeks now. Reviewing my records, she would often eat every week, when not in fast, but then refuse a meal or two. 

She didn't strike as usual. Waited for me to drop the rat and walk away. I hid in the corner, out of her sight, and about a minute later, she began eating. Got it down quick too!

Very happy she is off fast! I don't worry too much, and I know she will eat when ready, but it's so much more fun when they eat regularly!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

Well, the winter fast is definitely over!

She is going to shed, but still gobbled down a medium rat last night! I shook it, put it down (which she prefers), and came back two minutes later to her chowing down. 

I am feeding her every two weeks and she has been eating like a pig! Good deal!

That's 3 rats in the past 6 weeks, after not eating for 5 months. Glad she is eating again; it's so much easier on me!

----------


## dakski

This morning I found a beautiful Shayna, along with a perfect shed, and a bunch of waste!

I'll post pictures soon, if I remember, but she doesn't look much different than last shed, LOL. She's been full grown and had the same colors for a while. 

I also weighed her and she came in at 1600G even, which is her normal weight when not fasting. 

I think she's a little less because she had a 100G rat Sunday night. Either way, definitely gaining weight back to her normal and up from her low of 1430G before her yearly winter fast ended 6 weeks ago. 

She's an awesome snake, but funny! I picked her up out of her tank to clean it and gave her to Katie to hold for a few minutes (Katie got out early today because of the Noreaster!). She was doing great, then when I took her back, and draped her from my neck, she bumped her head into my chest, freaked out, bolted backwards, hit the back of her head against my hand, then bolted forward, and hit my chest again! She can be such a spaz! She spooks so easily, but also gets over it, virtually immediately. Good thing she's not a biter, otherwise I am sure she would have nailed me with how easily she freaks out! Really, she is an incredibly gentle soul.

----------


## dakski

My niece, Meghan, came over tonight and loves the reptiles! Shayna is her favorite because her favorite color is yellow. Shayna has known Meghan since Shayna was about 6 months old and Meghan was 2! They are buddies. Obviously, Meghan didn't have as much responsibility/freedom with her or the other reptiles when she was younger. She's 7 now and I am allowing her to hold the snakes now (while supervised).

----------

C.Marie (05-01-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Outside pictures - 80F today!

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-02-2018),C.Marie (05-01-2018),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),venga (05-08-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

So beautiful,  love her coloring  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (05-01-2018),venga (05-08-2018)

----------


## venga

> Outside pictures - 80F today!


Amazing looking snake for that combo. Albino has always been my fav recessive and whatever line yours came from is gorgeous with the spider pattern.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Amazing looking snake for that combo. Albino has always been my fav recessive and whatever line yours came from is gorgeous with the spider pattern.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Of course, 2 days after I took this picture, Shayna's eye clouded over, and she shed last night. 

Can't wait to get some pictures of her with fresh paint in the next few days!

----------


## Skyrivers

Is so cool to lead the next generation into the love of herps. Nice looking albino as well. Keep up the good work. 




> My niece, Meghan, came over tonight and loves the reptiles! Shayna is her favorite because her favorite color is yellow. Shayna has known Meghan since Shayna was about 6 months old and Meghan was 2! They are buddies. Obviously, Meghan didn't have as much responsibility/freedom with her or the other reptiles when she was younger. She's 7 now and I am allowing her to hold the snakes now (while supervised).

----------

_dakski_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## dakski

Going through some old photos and found one of Shayna the day I got her at just under 200G. 

So cute! She's grown quite a bit! She also has lost all the white that she had on her sides. She's now just different shades of yellow with a little white around her belly and on her belly. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-26-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

> Going through some old photos and found one of Shayna the day I got her at just under 200G. 
> 
> So cute! She's grown quite a bit! She also has lost all the white that she had on her sides. She's now just different shades of yellow with a little white around her belly and on her belly. 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


LOVE those albino's....I'm so jealous!!  :Sniff:

----------

_dakski_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## dakski

Outside Pictures Today!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------

_the_rotten1_ (05-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

Had my Buddy, Dan, visit for the first time in about 8 months. He loves the reptiles. Here are some shots of him with Shayna. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has been doing great. She turns 6 years old September 1st of this year and is going strong. 

She fasted for 5 months this past winter (pretty normal for her) and went from 1600G down to 1430G. Since February, she's been eating most meals offered and has only refused one of her past 5 (she eats a medium rat every other week). Before last meal she was back to 1600G and looking happy and healthy, as always. 

Katie and I got a new addition last week, Solana the Scaleless Sunglow Motley Corn baby, and I spent some quality time with Shayna today so she didn't feel left out  :Smile: . 

Here are a couple of overexposed selfies with me and her. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dakski

Katie held Shayna for a little while tonight and I got a couple of good shots of her (Shayna - Katie was very casual and didn't want pictures of her on the internet from tonight). 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dakski

I feel I've been neglecting Shayna, on the forum that is, with the new addition of Solana, and Behira growing so much and so fast!

Shayna shed last night and I wanted to post some (crappy iPhone pictures) and update. 

Shayna will be 6 years old on September 1st of this year (2018). She has fasted ever winter for the past 3 years (maybe 4 - I'll have to check my records) for about 4-5 months and loses about 6-8% of her body weight. 

The highest I've weighed Shayna in the past is about 1620G. She averages about 1450G or so after her winter fast and then gains it all back during the summer. 

Today Shayna weighed in at 1750G (although she is due for a big old poop). I still figure she's 1650G+.

She's been eating regularly, a medium rat every 2 weeks, since the end of her fast in the end of February, with only two skipped/refused meals that entire time. 

I attribute a lot of this to my new (well, now 8 months old) Boaphile tanks. Temps are better controlled with more gradual gradients then her old setup (highs and lows are similar, but again, more gradual gradients with less fluctuation - the tanks are so well insulated) and humidity is definitely better. 

By far these are the best tanks I have ever owned, and it shows with Shayna. She now eats as frequently as ever, sheds perfectly and regularly, and seems, overall, really "happy" and healthy. 

To be clear, I've had zero health issues with Shayna since I got her at 200G and 5 months. The old setup was suffice, but she really seems to be thriving now and I couldn't be happier. 

I tried to save space, more than money, initially, and didn't research all the options, but when I got Behira, needed a BIG tank, and stackable. That's how I ended up with the Boaphile tanks. I have zero regrets. Seeing her doing better than ever makes me really happy.

Whatever you decide to get, Boaphile, AP, etc, just do it right. Get the best thermostats, heating elements, right size tank, etc. It makes a huge difference. 

Here are the pictures. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-19-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

She really is stunning dakski 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> She really is stunning dakski 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I love Shayna. She's a great snake and great snake ambassador!

She is the snake that got me back into snake keeping after my transplant. I had been told to get rid of my reptiles, and re-homed my two corn snakes prior to my kidney transplant. My Beardie, George, RIP, my ex said she would take care of, but of course didn't. So I ended up taking care of him anyway. Between that and a lot of research, I realized with proper precautions, no reason why I couldn't keep snakes and I regretted my knee-jerk reaction to the doctors lack of knowledge. 

She's really calm and predictable and so beautiful. She's almost fluorescent in person. Some of the outside shots get that, a little, but not all of it. Just like cameras tend not to do a good job with Behira's iridescent skin/scales. 

Shayna means beautiful in Yiddish and I think it fits her perfectly.

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## dakski

Okay, so following a GIANT POOP BOMB delivery, she has gained a little weight, but not so much. 

As said, her previous high was 1620G and usually stayed around 1600G, give or take 10-20G by summers end. 

I weighed her today, empty, and she's 1640G. 

I don't think 30-40G is significant, but it's also earlier in the summer still. We will see where she ends up. 

Still convinced, by eating patterns alone, if nothing else, that she is very happy in her new home!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## dakski

Here are two (eh) pictures from today. Not the best lighting or picture quality, but she's got a nice shape to her. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dakski

Me and my big mouth!

Shayna refused her rat yesterday! 

Oh well, I guess she's still a BP!

She didn't strike (which is normal for her) and I put down near her. She smelled and even grabbed for a second with her mouth. 

I left it overnight hoping she would eat, but, alas, it was there this morning. 

She's still doing great and I am not worried at all about a most meal. I am just wondering if I should have wrote that she hasn't been refusing much  :Smile: .

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Me and my big mouth!
> 
> Shayna refused her rat yesterday! 
> 
> Oh well, I guess she's still a BP!
> 
> She didn't strike (which is normal for her) and I put down near her. She smelled and even grabbed for a second with her mouth. 
> 
> I left it overnight hoping she would eat, but, alas, it was there this morning. 
> ...


Maybe consider trying the 'hairdryer' method next time ..

PM me for more info if you're interested..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## dakski

> Maybe consider trying the 'hairdryer' method next time ..
> 
> PM me for more info if you're interested..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Zincubus!

LOL, it doesn't matter, she does what she wants. 

I prepare the rats exactly the same way every time; properly defrosted, properly warmed, etc. 

Last feeding she struck (which she rarely does) before I even had a chance to shake it or put it down for her to pull in her house. This time, nothing. She's a BP and an odd duck, what can I do?

She's happy and healthy and she refuses meals sometimes and fasts in the winter. That's what she does. I have given up worrying about it and just roll with it.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2018),Zincubus (07-24-2018)

----------


## dakski

A couple shots I got of Shayna before taking her out today to clean up a mess she made and change her water bowls. 

They are iPhone shots, but the lighting was good in her tank.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

Just posted this on the forum, a separate thread for some head scale irritation: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...79#post2635179

----------


## dakski

Shayna's rubbing/scale issue seems to have stabilized. I think I dodged a bullet there and I am very relieved. 

She happily ate a medium rat tonight. That makes 4 successful feedings in the last 5 attempts. That's pretty good for her and she seems to be doing great. Very happy.

----------

_alittleFREE_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

On 7-19-18, I wrote about how great the Boaphile tank is for Shayna and how well she is doing and how she is adding weight. 

All those still hold true. 

The Boaphile is fantastic for temp and humidity control and Shayna never has been happier. She eats virtually every time I offer since her fast ended (I offer a medium rat every two weeks), with an occasional refusal. 

I weighed her today, totally dry, and she's 1,690G. WOW! Her peak weight over the past two years was 1,600G. I think she is really happy and doing great. She turns 6 years old in less than a week and I regret not getting her the best tank that I could afford earlier. 

However, it worked out, because everyone got upgraded at once and the tank tower is working out great. 

I am so glad Shayna is doing so well and seems happy and adjusted. 

Here are some pictures of the happy and healthy girl. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Super cute!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (08-28-2018)

----------


## dakski

Shayna doesn't do it too much, but when she does, it's awesomely cute!

*UP Periscope!*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

*​Down Periscope! Hiding Mode On!*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-30-2018)

----------


## dakski

Shayna turned 6 years old yesterday. I've had her since she was 5 months old and 200G. She's happily taken F/T since she's been with me, and although she has her (generally 5 month) winter fasts, she's a good eater on an every two week feeding schedule. She's about 1,700G and doing great.

I had 2 corn snakes and a bearded dragon (George - after George Carlin - RIP) before my kidney transplant in 2012. I also kept fish, including a 240 Gallon (8X2X2') tank where I bred Mpimbwe Frontosa, a big African Cichlid that lives in brackish lakes with high PH. I kept 9 females and 3 males. The males get big humps on their heads and average 9-12 inches in length. The females don't have the hump and only get 7-9 inches or so in length. 

In any event, as I got closer to my transplant, I got too sick and fatigued to keep up the huge breeding fish tank and a separate 90G smaller african cichlid tank. I had to give them up.

I was also told I couldn't keep reptiles because of the high risk of infection from them and from me being immune suppressed. I, unfortunately, listened to the doctors, who fear what they don't understand, but don't necessarily bother to research either. I got rid of my two corn snakes (to a good home), but kept George, my Bearded Dragon, because my ex-wife said she would look after him, which, of course didn't happen. 

So, severely, immune suppressed and recovering from transplant surgery and a separate, more invasive surgery to fix a structural issue with the transplanted kidney (7 month recovery in all), I cared for George anyway. You know what, I didn't get sick from him. 

After transplant, I began researching reptile keeping again. I talked to various people and did a lot of research. When severely immune suppressed I wear gloves to clean after the reptiles, and otherwise, I wash my hands all the time and don't lick reptile feces. So far, 6 1/2 years later, no issues. 

When things started calming down after the transplant and the surgeries and 6 months of frequent rejection and BK Virus, I wanted to get some more reptiles. Number one on my list was an Albino BP. I had wanted one since I was 10 years old, and they were crazy money back in 1990. 

Getting back to the point of this post, I got Shayna, an Albino Spider BP from Mark Petros. She's been wonderful and a great snake/reptile ambassador. She's so bright and beautiful and hardly intimidating. She's also very calm and gentle. 

I couldn't have asked for a better animal to get me back into reptile keeping. George passed almost 3 years ago at about 11 years old. He developed Pancreatitis and it hurt him to eat. I could have potentially done a very invasive surgery to remove his pancreas and he would have had a 3-4 month recovery and might have bought him a year total. Having just been through two major surgeries, I couldn't put him through that and I put him down. I know it was the right thing, but it broke my heart. I also signed my divorce settlement papers, and lost my Grandfather, the week before. 

The collection got down to just Shayna and the Leopard Geckos, but it's back at full strength now and then some. 8 reptiles in total in 7 tanks (4 snakes, 1 Blue Tongue Skink, and 3 Leopard Geckos). 

I want to wish Shayna a happy birthday and thank her for rekindling my love for keeping these amazing creatures and making them part of our family. 

A long way to go for a short thank you, but I appreciate anyone who read through this. 

Here's Shayna enjoying a nice rat dinner! Oh, by the way, do you know what the hard part about feeding a snake a rat on their birthday is? Where to stick the candles!

[IMG][/IMG]

Here is a pictures of an adult male Mpimbwe Frontosa, like I used to keep. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Happy belated birthday Shayna,looking great dakski 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on the successful recovery D and Happy Birthday Shayna! I'm glad it all worked out well for you brother!

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Happy belated birthday Shayna,looking great dakski 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks Richard! She certainly enjoyed her birthday rat!




> Congrats on the successful recovery D and Happy Birthday Shayna! I'm glad it all worked out well for you brother!


Thanks El-Ziggy, I really appreciate it. 

I had forgotten about the pictures below. 

Katie wanted to hold Shayna this past Friday while I was cleaning her tank and water bowls. 

Unfortunately, Katie was rather tired, and actually fell asleep holding Shayna! I was there and so the whole thing unfold and snapped some pictures. Shayna was never at risk. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## dakski

Funny story about Shayna tonight and also, some good news. 

Shayna shed last night and was due to eat today, so I offered her usual medium rat. She had zero interest in it. Lately, she's been gobbling them down. It is getting close to when she fasts and she shed yesterday and was out today while I cleaned the tank up (she did not leave waste, which is unusual). 

I put the rat in and left it for about 20 minutes (F/T of course). When I came back, the rat was in the middle of the tank still, and there was a massive butt bomb on the left side of the tank. Hmmmmm, didn't drop one last night and wouldn't eat tonight, I should have known!

I got the rat out, and since she had no interest in it and rarely strikes at even her food, I blocked her head with a hide and touched her a few times. Then she let me pick her up and take her out to clean the tank. Everything is nice and clean now and she's back home. I'll offer again in two weeks. 

Now, the good news (X2). First, I weighed Shayna dry tonight. She's 1,770G! He previous record was last year and the year before at 1,600G before she fasted. I think she loves her new digs and has been eating pretty regularly. She seems very happy. Not at all worried about this year's fast if it just started or if it starts soon. Healthy girl. 

Secondly, she had rubbed her snout and neck area and had that black indentation on her snout/top of mouth area. He neck was a little raw as well. Not sure exactly why she did that, but I hit the snout with anti-biotic cream for a few days and it got better, but not gone. After her shed last night, the snout is totally healed and the neck area looks pretty normal again. I am very happy. 

Pictures below:

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## dakski

And so it begins; well, the fall/winter fast anyway. 

Shayna topped out a month ago at 1,770G dry (last weight, but she had one meal since - 1 month ago as well), but has refused her past two rats (last night and 2 weeks prior). 

This is about when she usually starts her fall/winter fasts anyway, and she's been gobbling down rats all summer, so I am not concerned. Just Shayna being a BP, like normal. 

I am going to offering 1X a month until she eats. No need to bother her. She's healthy and happy otherwise.

----------

Jakethesnake69 (10-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## dakski

Shayna hasn't eaten in about 7 weeks and I will offer again next weekend (every month once I know she's fasting). She peed and I weighed her this week. 7 weeks of not eating and a good pee and she's down to 1,730G, or 40G. Not a big deal at all. 

She's been pretty inactive, but was moving around last night a little (I caught her going from hide to hide). I took her out today for a quick once over and she looks great. I limit taking her out to maybe once a week (unless she sheds, pees, etc.) while she is fasting too let her rest and preserve her energy. 

I'll keep everyone posted on the yearly weight loss, but I don't expect her to eat again until February or March. She will probably be down to about 1,600G by then, but will make the weight back quickly. 

This will be year 4 of this (Shayna turned 6 this year), so not a big deal for me anymore, and she certainly doesn't seem to mind. Just part of owning a BP. 

A couple of pictures below of Shayna on the scale. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018),_zina10_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

*Admiral Shayna: "Raise Periscope!"
*
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),dr del (11-09-2018),Michelle-07 (11-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

Shayna refused two meals in a row (2 week intervals) 2 months ago and it's that time of year, so I switched to offering monthly. Tonight was feeding day and it's been one month since offering. So, I offered, figuring I was throwing a rat away. 

To my amazement, she ate! Proved me wrong! Try to keep up with BP's today; they are always throwing you a curveball when you are looking fastball!

*SAY WHAT!?!*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),dr del (11-17-2018),_Pengil_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## dakski

Shayna used the bathroom last night, and got weighed today when I cleaned her tank. 

She weighed in at 1,770 grams. Exactly what she weighed dry on 9/30/18.

She's had one rat in the past 3 months (she started her "fast" on 9/30/18 after having a rat on 9/16/18) on 11/13/18 and has lost zero weight in the past 3 months. 

Amazing how efficient BP's, and snakes in general, can be. She's basically been brumating, and spends 90% of her time, even at night, curled up and hidden. She hasn't been hunting or exploring, for the most part, and I was shocked when she took the rat on 11/13. 

Here's Shayna refusing to stay still for a photo and weight. She's looking a little faded (it's also bad lighting) and hasn't shed since 9/29/18, so she might be due soon. She usually sheds 3 to 4 times a year. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2018),_Dianne_ (12-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Pretty girl!

----------

_dakski_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Shayna used the bathroom last night...


I hope she remembered to put the seat down...?   :Giggle:

----------


## dakski

Shayna has been doing great. She is brumating this winter, but is skipping every other meal or so, not virtually every one, like she does most winters. I am offering every 3 weeks, when I offer Behira, not every two weeks, as I do during the summer. Still she's eating every 6 weeks or so and hasn't lost any weight yet this year since she started brumating/becoming less active and starting to refuse meals about 3 1/2-4 months ago (I need to check exactly when she started). 

I take her out less in the winter as she is much less active and since she's eating less, I do not want to overstimulate her. 

However, I had her out yesterday for a little while and she looked particularly good, especially since she hasn't shed in a few months. I took a few pictures. See below.

----------

_Dianne_ (01-08-2019),dr del (01-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Shayne

She's still beautiful!  Looks like she hasn't missed a meal.

----------

_dakski_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

> She's still beautiful!  Looks like she hasn't missed a meal.


Thank you!

She's missed MANY meals! That's the beauty of snakes, and BP's in particular! They can miss a meal, or many, and still be healthy and happy long-term.

Edit: She's missed meals because she wanted to, not because I didn't offer, to be clear  :Smile: .

----------


## Shayne

> Thank you!
> 
> She's missed MANY meals! That's the beauty of snakes, and BP's in particular! They can miss a meal, or many, and still be healthy and happy long-term.
> 
> Edit: She's missed meals because she wanted to, not because I didn't offer, to be clear .


Absolutely!

I just got my 1st noodle on Dec. 8th but he's a PORKER.  He'd eat 7 days/wk if I left it up to him.  Never had f/t until I brought him home last month.

----------


## dakski

> Absolutely!
> 
> I just got my 1st noodle on Dec. 8th but he's a PORKER.  He'd eat 7 days/wk if I left it up to him.  Never had f/t until I brought him home last month.


Glad he switched to F/T easily. They usually do, especially when young. 

When young, they tend not to skip meals too often. However, as they age, it's more common. So when/if it happens, just remember, it's not uncommon for BP's. We will be here for support either way  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> Glad he switched to F/T easily. They usually do, especially when young. 
> 
> When young, they tend not to skip meals too often. However, as they age, it's more common. So when/if it happens, just remember, it's not uncommon for BP's. We will be here for support either way .


Ha!  Good, cuz I'm gonna need it. LOL I fall asleep thinking about Monty and wake up thinking about Monty.  It's a sickness but at least y'all understand.  :Very Happy:

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great, her yellow in her markings look really bright today in those pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Looking great, her yellow in her markings look really bright today in those pics
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich. BP's can fade pretty good with age, and she was quite bright and glowing as a youngster, with more white on her also. However, she's still pretty stunning now, it just depends more on the light, and it's more subtle. However, if she shed recently, or is having a good day, and you catch that "spider" pattern right, she absolutely glows. Katie says it looks like someone drew on her with a yellow hi-lite pen! Her heard, especially, has retained much of that neon brightness. 

As you know, I'm loving my Boas, and Yafe, my Carpet Python, is growing on me. However, I've always had a BP in the collection and a BP was my first snake (corn snake second - and yes I love Figment and Solana as well - but I've had corns for almost as long as BP's). What Shayna lacks in inquisitiveness, she makes up for in beauty, gentleness, and for getting me back into reptile keeping in a big way 6 years ago. I guess you could say she was my gateway snake; BP's always have been. I've always enjoyed them and they felt safe to me. Shayna was such a great snake (and I already had George at the time - bearded dragon who made it to 11 before having to be put down - RIP) that she inspired me and gave me the confidence to try keeping other species. I wouldn't have Behira, Feliz, and Yafe, if not for Shayna.

Shayna will always have a special place in my heart.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna doesn't come out much during the winter because she's pretty inactive and mostly brumating, and she refused her last meal (she's been taking every 6 weeks or so and maintaining weight). However, I had her out for a few minutes today and she looks pretty good. Good body definition and shape and good color. Snapped a couple of pictures and thought I would share. Still sweet as always.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2019),_cletus_ (01-19-2019),_Dianne_ (01-19-2019),dr del (01-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2019)

----------


## cletus

Great looking snake dakski!

----------

_dakski_ (01-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Great looking snake dakski!




Thank you Cletus. She's really a good girl too. Very sweet and fairly exploratory once she takes a few minutes to get out of "shy" mode when taken out. I can trust her with other people, even younger folks, when supervised, and she's a great Reptile Ambassador. She got my niece Meghan (who just turned 8) into snakes (yellow is her favorite color as well) and they have grown up together. Now, Meghan loves all the reptiles and is writing book reports and researching different types of reptiles for school and on her own. 

Shayna also happily takes F/T, and although she fasts in the winter, eats well in the summer, and is healthy as can be at 6 1/2 years old. She is rather shy and reclusive in her tank, but then again, she's a BP. 95% of the time she doesn't even strike her food, but either takes off the tong, or begs me to put it down and she will drag her rat into her house and eat quietly by herself. Frankly, she scares the crap out of me when she does strike. It happens about 1X a year and I never know when it's coming.

----------

_cletus_ (01-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has refused for almost 2 months now (she ate last on 12-23-18). She was eating every 6 weeks, but refused the last two feedings (I offer every 3 when I offer Behira). I will offer again in 2 weeks (she skipped last week last), but she seems fine.

She's doing her normal brumating BP thing and staying hidden 99% of the time and not even exploring at night. 

She's lost a total of 40G to 1,730G from 1,770G when she started skipping meals. I am not concerned.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed two nights ago and I got pictures. She's looking good and is starting to get a little more active. I think she might actually eat tomorrow, but I am not selling the farm.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2019),_Dianne_ (02-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

I hear ya there. My male, Geoffrey, has eaten longer into January this year than ever before in the last 4-5 years and has now refused the last few meals. Anxious for the boas to be big enough to take his refusals... 
she looks awesome though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fingers crossed she eats for you Dave, looking nice and bright

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Do the albinos have any of the unfortunate bad genes in them that cause involuntary movements?
They are beautiful!

----------


## dakski

> Do the albinos have any of the unfortunate bad genes in them that cause involuntary movements?
> They are beautiful!


I think it's probably circumstantial and dependent on lines and breeding etc. 

Having said that, Shayna, who is Albino and Spider, shows almost zero Spider issues. 

If 100% is full Spider neurological issues, and 0% is a normal albino, Shayna is probably around 10%. 

She eats great, moves great, and has no discernible wobble, 90% of the time, and occasionally, and slightly, if you look for it. If you didn't know what to look for, you would never notice it.

----------


## dakski

Some better pictures of Shayna.

----------

_Dianne_ (02-25-2019),fadingdaylight (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna did not eat today. After shed and waste the other day, she was down to 1,630G, from 1,770G before her semi-fast. 

She looked at the rat, smelled it, tasted it (with her tongue), and slithered away. 

Again, I have no doubt she will eat when ready and she's hardly wasting away. I just like to post updates and also want other people with fasting BP's to see they are not alone. This is the 5th or 6th year of fasting I've gone through with Shayna, who turns 7 in September. Neither of us sweat it too much anymore.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's very thoughtful...new keepers especially can feel like the only one this (fasting) is happening to, it's so stressful thinking this beautiful new creature is 
sick or something.  My only real "faster" is my TX longnose snake, but my rosy boa skips many (but not all) meals in winter too...all normal & expected.  
So hang in there, everyone with a fasting snake (of any kind).   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

> That's very thoughtful...new keepers especially can feel like the only one this (fasting) is happening to, it's so stressful thinking this beautiful new creature is 
> sick or something.  My only real "faster" is my TX longnose snake, but my rosy boa skips many (but not all) meals in winter too...all normal & expected.  
> So hang in there, everyone with a fasting snake (of any kind).


Thanks Bogertophis!

That's what this site is about. Sharing knowledge and being a community. If you can help one person, or one snake, etc. you've had a good day.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

I got some good pictures of Shayna "glowing" in her cage light.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-18-2019),_Dianne_ (03-06-2019),fadingdaylight (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics Mr Dave, looks so nice

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has eaten 2 rats since September, and nothing in 3 1/2 months. Last night though.......

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-18-2019),fadingdaylight (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's good then Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has eaten 3 rats in a row now (every two weeks offering). The fast is over!!!!!!

She had a medium rat - about 100G, when she first ate first this year. However, I've offered small rats since, about 70G each, in the hopes of getting her to eat (close to) every meal this spring, summer, and fall. 

She did gobble down mediums most of last summer, but I want to see the impact of a slightly smaller meal on her.

----------

_Dianne_ (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's great news dave, glad she's back on track with her feeding schedule 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> That's great news dave, glad she's back on track with her feeding schedule 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich. 

BP's are strange if you've kept Boas or most colubrids. They eat on their schedule, not ours!

I started with a BP and then got into corn snakes, Boas, and Carpet Pythons. So, I love them for their ease of feeding, but still adore Shayna. Aside from her eating habits and being a bit shy, she's a wonderful girl. 

However, I tell most people who want a BP as a first snake, especially those who are "helicopter" parents, to get a colubrid first. Between the humidity requirements, and especially the fasting and skipping meals, I do not think they are great first snakes. Having said that, they usually have an awesome demeanor. Of course, new snake owners like to handle, and although calm participants, I find Shayna does well for about ten minutes and then wants back. Behira, Feliz, my corns, they can be handled longer, especially the Boas. The boas either want to explore all day or fall asleep on me. Shayna gets antsy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2019),_Dianne_ (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has been eating like a pig. I've been offering small rats (averaging about 70G) every two weeks, instead of mediums (about 100-110G). She's eaten every meal since she broke her fast, except for when in shed. Below are pictures of meal time and of her post shed.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),fadingdaylight (05-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad she's back on  her feeding schedule again dave, she's looking great by the way

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Really glad she's back on  her feeding schedule again dave, she's looking great by the way
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Every year. I am used to it now. She's already almost back to her weight from last year. With BP's, you just roll with the "they eat when they want" punches. 

Yeah, the camera doesn't do her justice. She literally glows, like neon glows.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feeding small rats over mediums has made a big difference in Shayna's appetite. She's eating like clockwork (except when in fast or shed). I fed her two nights ago and she nailed the rat. Scared me because she strikes about 1X a year. I never know when it's coming  :Smile: . 

She's almost back to pre-fast weight and is doing well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-18-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has nailed 2 rats in a row (1 per feeding) for the first time since she was little. For years she struck maybe 1X a year, now it seems she is striking at her prey regularly. 

Smaller prey items over the same duration (small rats/2 week intervals) has gotten her really interested in food again. As has the proper enclosure (her boaphile) with proper temps and humidity and a great temp gradient. I think all these things contribute. 

Either way, I am happy she's eating regularly and with zest!

----------

_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),fadingdaylight (05-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna reached pre-fast weight this week. 1,780G. She had urinated and urated, but probably needs to poop soon. Either way, the most she ever weighed was 1,790G wet. So she's doing great. Again, eating well and great body definition, etc. Still a total sweetie. She turns 7 in September.

----------

fadingdaylight (06-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2019)

----------


## Shayne

She's beautiful!

Glad she's eating so well for you.  Love her color.

----------

_dakski_ (06-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna spent some quality time with Dad today. Katie got a good picture of us.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Did she not want to smile for the camera dave like dad, makes me laugh when you want to take a picture of the face and they hide being all shy
She really looks great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed two nights ago and left me some presents. 

I took some pictures yesterday, with just the iPhone, but Shayna looks stunning. She also weighed in, dry, at 1,800G. That's a new top weight for her. She's loving small rats every 2 weeks versus medium rats when she felt like it. She strikes most meals now, and even if she doesn't, grabs the rat with gusto and drags into her house, etc. This time last year, she was 100G or so below where she is now.

I thank this forum, and Deborah, for encouraging me to feed smaller meals and not stick with my status quo. It's definitely doing wonders for her. 

Even "seasoned" reptile owners can continue to learn and grow. It's important for all of us to want what's best for our animals and be open to the idea we don't always know what that is. I keep many species, and took for granted my BP knowledge, since I've had that species the longest. What I didn't take into account was that I hadn't revisited and caught up my knowledge recently, with BP's anyway. Frankly, snake wise, I knew more about Boas and Carpet Pythons, and Corn snakes until I dug into BP's again for Shayna's benefit. 

My point is, be humble and check in from time to time to see if there are new theories, beliefs, or best practices, for a certain species you have. 90% of the time, it will all be good, but even this small change in prey size, counter intuitive as might have seemed, has done wonders for Shayna. 


Shayna has had 9/10 rats since March, vs. 8/10 when I fed mediums last year. That may now seem consequential, but the weight gain is, and her newfound zest for eating is. I am interested to see how she does this winter when she usually fasts for 5 months and loses 7% or so of her body weight.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-13-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

She really is looking great dave, them lines almost look citrus yellow on her

I agree, your never too old to learn something new. what is fine for one snake say a  boa, isn't necessarily fine for another as you may have noticed with your two, I know ones a locality bc and the a morph BI  but can be very different, I've noticed more in my locality boas,
I always like to read thru other threads just incase you may take one thing from it and may work alot better for you
Let's hope her new feeding regime will improver her fasting this winter 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-13-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Shes gorgeous, love those dorsal markings!

----------

_dakski_ (07-13-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has been pounding small rats every two weeks and is looking and doing great. I talk so much about the growing reptiles I have, I tend to neglect poor Shayna on this forum (not neglected at all here at home, but doesn't get enough love here). 

Here are a few quick shots of her in my big chair in the reptile area.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2019),dr del (08-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Don't worry, we know you wouldn't neglect such a big cuddly snake like Shayna.   :Wink:   I think she likes your chair, too... :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (08-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna left me a lot of presents today. She still weighs in about 1,800G and continues to eat like clockwork every 2 weeks on a small rat. 

She seems to enjoy being handled the least of all my snakes, and I do not handle her as much as the others as a result. However, in the past few months, she seems more skittish than normal. She doesn't bite, but gets spooked easy, even bumping into herself, or me, etc. and jerking back.  She's always done that, but it seems more. Of course, she's still a big sweetheart, and tends to calm down with a few minutes of handling. I handle the boas often and Yafe, the Carpet Python, and even Solana the scaleless corn a lot, and it used to be just Shayna and Figment (corn) snake wise. Maybe I am just used to how deliberate and confident the other snakes are now and in contrast, she seems worse. Anyway, just talking out loud. I will plan to handle her a little more frequently and see if that changes. 

In the meantime, she's a beauty.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's still a great colour dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> She's still a great colour dave 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


She just had her 7th birthday at the beginning of the month. I dont think shes changing much!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's only 7-?  She's just a big baby then...7 is not even middle-aged for a BP.  You should definitely try to handle her a bit more...she'll get more used to it & calm down
some, I bet?

----------

_dakski_ (09-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> She just had her 7th birthday at the beginning of the month. I dont think shes changing much!


I meant that a lot of pythons fade there pattern as they get older 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-12-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I meant that a lot of pythons fade there pattern as they get older 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I know. I was kidding/being sarcastic.

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed last night and dry, weighs 1,810G. 

She's looking good. 

Everyone else fed last night and I will feed her tonight so she's still on schedule.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-30-2019)

----------


## dakski

Got some nice shots of Shayna today with the good camera.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-23-2019),dr del (10-17-2019),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2019)

----------


## dakski

Had Shayna out for a bit today for bonding time. She's looking awesome.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_Dianne_ (11-23-2019),dr del (11-23-2019),_Kam_ (11-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

Shayna ate tonight, but didn't strike, and waited about 30 minutes before eventually gobbling down her small F/T rat. I am wondering if she's getting ready to do her yearly winter fast. 

I'll keep everyone posted, but would not be surprised if she skips next meal.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-25-2019)

----------


## Kam

Shayna is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Thanks Kam. "Shayna" means beautiful in Yiddish, in case you didn't know. 

She's a great snake. She really got me back into reptile keeping hardcore after my kidney transplant. She was the first snake in the current collection. 

Very gentle, although shy at times.

Got a few shots of her today after I cleaned her cage. Her almost neon yellows don't come out as well in photos as in person. She really is "bright."

----------

_Kam_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

And so it begins. Shayna began her winter fast. She ate for 7 months straight and off and on much of the later winter and early spring. 

She's a solid 1,800G+ and seems to be doing fine. 

I'll offer monthly for the next couple of months and then a little more frequently until she begins eating again. 

Other BP owners who worry about their BP's not eating. If old enough and healthy and a good weight, they just do it. Don't sweat it. Give them some space (I tend to handle less in winter as well as Shayna is trying to conserve energy) and offer food occasionally. They will eat when they want.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

At least your used to it now dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

By spring, Shayna will be moved into her 4X2' tank, from the current 6X2'.

It's too much space for her now and Jeff, the new Boa, will be going in the 6X2', once off quarantine. 

The question is do I move her now, while she is in her winter fast, or once she starts eating again? The sooner the better, and she's never missed more than a meal before when switching enclosures, however, I do not want to rock the boat. 

She is healthy and about 1,800G now. 

Any thoughts are welcome.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-12-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Think I'd move her now while she's fasting and at least she's then all sett and ready to smashing food again once her fast is over

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has been staying put and unless I check on her burrowed under her hide and the paper, I never see her. I've taken her out about 3-4 times since her first refused meal about a month ago. 

Tonight, I offered everyone but Behira and figured I'd offer Shayna as well. She had no desire to strike, but I got her to peek her head out from the under her "layer." I left the rat near her and I am pretty sure she took it and ate it. 

I'll check tomorrow, and if not, oh well, but I am pretty confident. I'll update only if she didn't eat. 

She's done this in the past. Eaten 1-2X during winter and skipped all the rest. Either way, happy if she's eating. Not that I worry when she doesn't at this point, especially in winter, but it's always nice to see her take a meal.

----------


## Bogertophis

That's just the way it goes...it's winter, like you said.  A little off feed is normal.   :Wink:

----------


## dakski

> That's just the way it goes...it's winter, like you said.  A little off feed is normal.


You got it. I really do not worry about her even if she fasts all winter, which has happened. I set the worry mark at 10% weight loss. She has never lost more than 6-7% over the winter. She's my only BP though, and I am happy to deal with her not eating and only her not eating! It's so much more fun to see happy AND eating snakes.

----------


## Bogertophis

> You got it. I really do not worry about her even if she fasts all winter, which has happened. I set the worry mark at 10% weight loss. She has never lost more than 6-7% over the winter. She's my only BP though, and I am happy to deal with her not eating and only her not eating! It's so much more fun to see happy AND eating snakes.


You got that right!   :Wink:   I have a TX longnose & a rosy boa that skip most meals for a while in winter, but this is normal for them too...every year, this time.  Que sera...

----------


## dakski

Shayna moved out of her 6X2X1' and into her 4X2X1.5' today. She never used all the space in the 6X2' and spent most of her life in a 4X2'. When I built the original Boaphile Stack for Behira (female BI) and the rest of the original crew, it made sense to do one stack and the biggest tank I needed was a 6X2'. So she had one for a bit. Now that Jeff (male BI) is here and off quarantine, he will use the space. 

Of course, Shayna hardly needs the extra height in the 4X2, but it can't hurt either. Ultimately, it's possible I move Feliz (male dwarf BC) in there and move Shayna down to his 4X2X1', but we will see. Shayna isn't a crazy aggressive eater and the top tank is above my eye level and I stand on a stool to access it. I would rather deal with her than Feliz coming at me when he's at size, and I am on a stool, but we will see. 

Anyway, long story short, Shayna, I hope you like your new digs.

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... Shayna isn't a crazy aggressive eater and the top tank is above my eye level and I stand on a stool to access it. I would rather deal with her than Feliz coming at me when he's at size, and I am on a stool, but we will see...


That could totally get dangerous standing on a stool with an aggressive eater flying out to meet you...we'll need video clips for sure.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (02-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

> That could totally get dangerous standing on a stool with an aggressive eater flying out to meet you...we'll need video clips for sure.


 :Sarcasm Alert: ????????


I'd rather feed either of my corns from my mouth than have Feliz knock me off, or scare me off ( :Smile: ) a stool!

Pound for pound, Boas POUND food harder than any snake I've ever kept. 

 :Rolleyes2:

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-11-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ????????
> 
> 
> I'd rather feed either of my corns from my mouth than have Feliz knock me off, or scare me off () a stool!
> 
> Pound for pound, Boas POUND food harder than any snake I've ever kept.


Not sarcasm, but just being silly for sure!   :ROFL:  That, & I KNEW you wouldn't do it!   :Snake2:   (remember, I've lived with a 7.5' female BCI...)

But gosh, now that you mention it, I could totally "settle" for you feeding a corn snake from your mouth... :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (02-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna seems settled into her new digs. 

I've found her in 2/3 hides so far and both sides of the tank. 

Because of the tanks height and her modest heat requirements compared with say, a monitor, I am having a difficult time getting about 1X2FT (1FT wide and 2FT deep) section to desired temps. I have heat tape on the hot and cool side, but near the cool side, away from the RHP, it's about 78F, then cool side is about 80F on the cooler heat tape. The "hot" side has a gradient of about 90 down to 82F middle of the tank and then there's the small drop-off for a few inches and then warmer again. 

She seems to prefer the hot and cool side hides and not the middle hide which is between 78-82F. This is all ground temps with an IR gun of course. 

Right now her water bowl is on the cool side heat tape. I am thinking of moving it to the middle and taking away or moving that middle hide. Then there will a smaller area that is 78ish. 

Am I overthinking this? Frankly, I know quite a bit about BP's, but I am not expert on them either. 

I plan to offer food this Sunday, but won't worry either way if she eats as she's in her winter, at least, semi-fast. 

In the meantime, day 1 in her new digs she dropped a ton of urine and urate and a little poop. I am waiting for more, but no sausage butt either, so not too worried. 

She weighed in at 1,940G! WOW. The small rats have made a big difference. That's her highest weight by 100G even if I discount 40G for more waste to come. 

She seems happy and alert, but I don't bother her much in the winter as she's pretty inactive and not eating much.

----------

_Kam_ (02-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-18-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna dropped a huge bomb and weighed in, dry, at 1,840G. 

She looks great and is due to be offered food Sunday.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2020),_Kam_ (02-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2020),_Rob_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna refused a F/T small rat tonight. She didn't even come out of her hide. 

A) She's still in, at least, a partial winter fast. 

B) She's only been in the new digs for about ten days or so. 

I am not worried and do not plan to offer again for about 3 weeks.

----------

dr del (03-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2020)

----------


## dakski

I offered Shayna a F/T small rat tonight, and she didn't come out of her hide right away, so I left it for her. 

I just checked and it's gone! I think we may have broken the winter fast. 

I've had her take a rat a few times over the years and not actually eat it, but that's rare. If that's the case, I'll advise, otherwise, assume she's at least taken this one. 

I should mention, for those who haven't followed the thread, that Shayna is an odd eater sometimes. Sometimes she strikes, but much of the time, she wants it left for her and she will take it when I leave her alone. She's shy. 

Hey, it doesn't bother me. As long as she eats, I don't care her approach! 

Having said that, I have documented that her winter fasts, at year 7 of having her, don't bother me too much. Still, it's nice when she does eat, especially in new digs. I am glad she is settling in.

----------

_Kam_ (03-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-23-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I offered Shayna a F/T small rat tonight, and she didn't come out of her hide right away, so I left it for her. 
> 
> I just checked and it's gone! I think we may have broken the winter fast. 
> 
> I've had her take a rat a few times over the years and not actually eat it, but that's rare. If that's the case, I'll advise, otherwise, assume she's at least taken this one. 
> 
> I should mention, for those who haven't followed the thread, that Shayna is an odd eater sometimes. Sometimes she strikes, but much of the time, she wants it left for her and she will take it when I leave her alone. She's shy. 
> 
> Hey, it doesn't bother me. As long as she eats, I don't care her approach! 
> ...


That's good then dave

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

Shayna came out to play today. She did eat her rat this past Sunday and I decided to give her some exercise. I don't handle her much while she's fasting, but this could be a false start too, so I won't handle her like crazy, just 1X a week now until she's eating regularly.

----------

_Kam_ (03-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## Kam

Shayna is beautiful.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Shayna is beautiful.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kam. She's a great snake. It's good she's eating again, not that I worry too much about her when she fasts, especially with good weight on her. However, still nice to see her eating.

----------

_Kam_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

So last rat was a "false start." She refused last night. I am not concerned at all, but I think it's helpful to other keepers to know that they can start eating without it being consistent after a fast. 

Her body condition is great and she does not appear to be going into shed. I think it's just Shayna being a BP.

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed last night and dropped some waste. That explains why she didn't eat the other night (maybe  :Smile: ). 

She's 1,800G dry now.

----------

_Kam_ (04-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna happily ate a F/T small rat tonight. 

She's 2/3 last three feedings (2 weeks apart) and only refused when in shed.

----------

dr del (04-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-19-2020),_Kam_ (04-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

Had Shayna out for a bit today. She's doing great.

I am starting to handle more that she's not brumating and has begun eating again.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-11-2020),Hannahnedward (06-26-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (04-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-24-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna is doing great. She's refused every other meal for the past 2 months, so she's eaten 2 small rats in that time, but she looks great and is happy as a clam in her new digs. 

I had her out for some play time today and took some pictures. 

I don't take enough pics of her really, but she's full grown and it's status quo. Having said that, she's beautiful and docile and a great snake all around. She also got me back into reptiles hardcore over 7 years ago and turns 8 in September.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-11-2020),_Kam_ (05-25-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-26-2020),_WrongPython_ (05-25-2020)

----------


## christineho

She's so beautiful! I love how vibrant her color is.

----------

_dakski_ (05-25-2020)

----------


## dakski

> She's so beautiful! I love how vibrant her color is.


Thank you! I love her vibrant/neon colors as well.

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

She's looking gorgeous! Very very colorful even as an adult.

----------

_dakski_ (05-25-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna ate her small F/T rat tonight. That's two feedings in a row for the first time since last year. 

She left waste last night and weighed in dry today at 1,760G, or about 80G off her peak. No worries there. A couple small rats in a row and she'll be back to that weight I am sure. 

She's doing great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-11-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-01-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Always good when they start eating back to back again.

----------

_dakski_ (06-01-2020)

----------


## LyraIsGray

I love the way she looks against that lavender blanket, it really makes the yellow stand out. Very pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-01-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna looking great. Hoping for 3 meals in a row this weekend  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-11-2020),_Luvyna_ (06-11-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-17-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's a knock-out!   :Love:

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna shot out of her hide and nailed her rat tonight. That's 3 in a row! It's also 5 in 7 tries since her winter fast. She's on track and doing great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2020),dr del (06-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I love an enthusiastic snake!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (06-14-2020)

----------


## dakski

Repeat of two weeks ago. Shayna was out of her hide on the rat before I could even drop it. That's 4 meals offered and none refused in a row. I am feeling good about her eating and I think she's putting her summer weight back on.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-30-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed last night. I knew she was close, but I cannot believe she ate when she was going to shed! She's really doing well on the small rats.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-30-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-01-2020),sp0420 (08-25-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

She looks great! Her colors are so bright!

----------

_dakski_ (06-30-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna turns 8 years old in a week. 

She got a F/T small rat tonight. She shot out of her hide and went halfway across the tank to nail it (I wasn't sure what hide she was in so I started in the middle hide of 3). I love how enthusiastic she has gotten eating in her new digs and eating small rats every two weeks. 

No pics today but she is doing great. Happy birthday Shanya!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-24-2020),_Mr. Misha_ (08-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-25-2020)

----------


## Mr. Misha

> Shayna turns 8 years old in a week. 
> 
> She got a F/T small rat tonight. She shot out of her hide and went halfway across the tank to nail it (I wasn't sure what hide she was in so I started in the middle hide of 3). I love how enthusiastic she has gotten eating in her new digs and eating small rats every two weeks. 
> 
> No pics today but she is doing great. Happy birthday Shanya!


Happy early Birthday Shayna!

It's great to see BPs that are in their early 30s  :Wink:  Usually we see hatchlings and first or second year but not +5 year adults.

----------

_dakski_ (08-24-2020)

----------


## sp0420

Beautiful, mine just shed last night and her color is really popping now. Think shes around 1600 grams in this pic. Not sure exactly she's a lil skiny and been slow to get back on food.

https://ball-pythons.net/gallery//sh...hp?i=59952&c=3

Thanks for sharing.

Sean

----------

_dakski_ (08-25-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna came out to play today and is looking beautiful. Sorry for the bad lighting. She still glows though.

----------

_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-29-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-29-2020)

----------


## Kam

As always she is looking ever so beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-31-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna turned 8 yesterday, but I was sick and didn't post. 

She's doing awesome. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Shayna!

You get a delicious bday rat on Sunday. Not sure where to stick the candles though......... :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2020),_Kam_ (09-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'd hold off on the candles... :Smile:   She won't care!   :Snake: 

 :Pink Elephant:  :Bday:  :Fest:  :Fest2:

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Happy birthday 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Happy Birthday Shayna!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_dakski_ (09-03-2020),_Kam_ (09-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## Kam

Happy Birthday Shayna!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed last night and she's looking great. She weighed in dry at 1,880G. Still clobbering those small rats every other week.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_Kam_ (10-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna played all shy for a minute today, but then came around and explored for a bit before I put her back.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-30-2020),_Kam_ (10-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-30-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna was out tonight and I had to take some pics. She's still gorgeous and hasn't lost and POP with age.

----------

_Kam_ (10-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2020)

----------


## Kam

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna is still eating every other week. I expect that to stop soon, but we will see when she decides to start her winter fast. She's a healthy 1,880G or so and looking good.

----------

_Kam_ (11-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2020)

----------


## Kam

Shayna...she is just simply beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-01-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna continues to thrive in her "new" setup and has yet to refuse a rat this fall. I imagine she will soon enough, and is spending more time chilling and less time looking for food now. We will see.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-26-2021),_Kam_ (12-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-04-2020)

----------


## dakski

Shayna has not eaten since 11/22/20. She's looking good, but hasn't pooped in that time either. She refused a rat tonight. 

Neither are uncommon for her in the winter and during fast. She's mostly staying on the cool side but I occasionally see her closer to the middle of the tank. No need for the hot side since she's not digesting. 

She's been incredibly inactive as well, which again, is usual for her. 

I take her out and/or physically check her once a week to make sure she's okay. I usually do this when I change her water. 

She gets handled more when she's eating. When she's brumating, she mostly wants to be left alone. Not that she's defensive or anything, I just assume barely moving means she doesn't really want to "play" much.

I am not worried at all. She usually fasts for 4-5 months and starts eating around March again. I try to update when she fasts though because other BP owners might get some relief from knowing Shayna does the same thing  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-26-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-26-2021),_Kam_ (03-13-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-26-2021)

----------


## dakski

Well, I am not going to celebrate yet, but it looks like Shayna broke her fast last night! I am a little apprehensive because occasionally, she will pull the rat into her hide and not eat it. I will check in the morning. 

However, shed seemed interested in the small F/T rat when I offered, but did not strike. She had her head out of her hide and was eyeing it, but didn't commit. That was around 9:30PM. I left it in the tank overnight, and just checked now (4:30AM - long story) and it is gone, or at least out of sight. 

I am about 99% sure she took it and ate it. 

I'll report back if shed did not take it, otherwise, looks like she is at least starting to end her fast. There are years when she has a few "false starts" and takes a rat here and there (skips a few feedings) before really getting going in the late spring and summer. 

Just so everyone knows, she last ate on 11/22/20, or a little over 4 months ago. She seems fine, was very inactive over the winter, and I only handled her 1X a week or so and briefly so she could conserve energy and brumate. At her size and age, the leaving her alone part is a courtesy, not a necessity, but it is something encourage other BP owners to do. If your BP is in a fast (especially a long one) and is mostly inactive (in the winter), they are brumating/resting and don't need to be bothered too much. Frankly, I take her out 1X a week for about 5 minutes just to check her over and make sure she is healthy, change her water, and call it a day. In the spring, summer, and fall, we do a lot more bonding when she is eating regularly.

----------

_Kam_ (03-30-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-30-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Well hopefully she's broken her winter fast dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-30-2021)

----------


## Kam

Heres to her breaking her fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-30-2021)

----------


## dakski

Look who had her first spring shed! Shayna is looking great! Dry, she's 1,910G (she had one small rat 3 weeks ago and that's all she's had since 11-22-20), which is only down 50G from her peak of 1,960G last year. Not too bad. Still as sweet as ever.

----------

_Kam_ (04-20-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-19-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's looking great dave, I love her iridescent spider markings, so cool

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-19-2021)

----------


## dakski

> She's looking great dave, I love her iridescent spider markings, so cool
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you Rich!

Yeah, she's pretty cool. Turns 9 this year and still has that amazing "glow" to her, especially in her "spider" markings. 

Between the cross with the albino, she shows no noticeable neurological issues with the spider gene as well. I lucked out as I didn't know about the wobble issues when I got her.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2021)

----------


## Erie_herps

> Thank you Rich!
> 
> Yeah, she's pretty cool. Turns 9 this year and still has that amazing "glow" to her, especially in her "spider" markings. 
> 
> Between the cross with the albino, she shows no noticeable neurological issues with the spider gene as well. I lucked out as I didn't know about the wobble issues when I got her.


She's beautiful, amazing snake. Just so you know most spiders don't show a noticeable wobble unless stressed or excited.

----------

_dakski_ (04-19-2021)

----------


## Kam

I just love all of scaly babies to pieces. Especially all of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-20-2021)

----------


## dakski

Shayna is doing great. She turns 9 in a couple of months and is continues to be a happy, healthy, and wonderful BP.

----------

_Hugsplox_ (07-20-2021),_Kam_ (07-20-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## Kam

I just love her to pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## dakski

Shayna and Katie looking great together. Shayna turns 9 next week! Looking good and not showing your age at all Shayna!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-29-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-29-2021)

----------


## dakski

Happy Birthday Shayna!

Shayna turned 9 yesterday and left me a big present! 

She's 1,800G even now and I like that weight for her. She had been about 2KG, but looked a little hefty. I've been feeding less this year because of unrelated circumstances (sewage leak in basement/reptile area and subsequent cleanup, asbestos remediation, and now fixing) and have had to hold off feed because of people working down there and having to move the reptiles upstairs temporarily without proper heating, etc. 

Even on the reduced diet everyone else, who is growing, is still growing, but Shayna lost a little in her winter fast and hasn't gained much back. I am not worried at all. If anything, as mentioned, probably good for her.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (09-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Fest2:  :Pink Elephant:  :Bday:  Shayna! :Fest:  :Bounce:

----------

_dakski_ (09-02-2021)

----------


## Jamiekerk

I remember when my albino was that small now shes big and fat (not obese) just very long and girth about 4.5 feet in length now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-01-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-02-2021)

----------


## dakski

Shayna just shed. She's looking beautiful at 9 years old.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-17-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-17-2021),_Kam_ (10-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-18-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

At 9 years old, she's just getting started & looking good...she's ready to rock now.   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2021)

----------


## dakski

> At 9 years old, she's just getting started & looking good...she's ready to rock now.


LOL. Yeah, I know. Many people see albino's fade as they age, in different species, but a lot in Pythons and Boas. It's nice to see her holding her color and contrast as she ages (gracefully and beautifully). 

I got her from a good and reputable breeder. Being "just" albino and spider, you never know. There are definitely morphs now that weren't around, or affordable, 9 years ago, that enhance the coloration. 

Regardless, she's a great girl and I love her. She is responsible for getting back into reptile keeping in a big way.

----------


## Bogertophis

Well she's got some very bright yellow on her.   And that's great she can take credit for getting you back into reptiles too.   :Good Job:   There's no escape now, hahahaha!

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2021)

----------


## Kam

She is just beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-21-2021)

----------


## dakski

Shayna is doing awesome and is still eating (rare this late into the winter). Having said that, she ate somewhat sporadically the past few months because of construction in the basement/reptile area. So that might play a part.

In any event, she's looking great and still a sweetie to handle. I think she "likes" being handled the least of all the snakes, but she tolerates me pretty well.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-26-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-19-2022),_Kam_ (01-20-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh, I don't know...she looks pretty relaxed to me.  One of my young (2.5 years old) rat snakes still puts up a huge fuss when I pick her up- she'll often thrash wildly- & then wrap really tight on my arm like we're locked in battle!  She & her opposite (overly-mellow) 2 siblings are each about 4' long now, so she has enough length to really be a "tourniquet" when she does that, lol.  And only after she goes thru some drama, then she calms down & truly seems to like being handled- it's been a long time since I've had any nips from her (not many, in total, either) and she's really making great progress now- I enjoy holding her because once she "remembers" she's safe with me, she just has so much personality- but she's an odd snake, for sure.  I have to keep a light touch- she's hyper-sensitive, & the challenge she presents keeps it interesting.  I wouldn't want all snakes to be the same & puppy-dog mellow- some of them need to keep us on our toes.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (01-19-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

Shayna gobbled down another small rat today. I am wondering if she will fast at all this winter. She seems to know what she needs and when she eats regularly throughout spring, summer, and fall, fasts like clockwork. This year, with the flood and then construction in the basement/reptile area and not getting her regular meal every 2 weeks, I am wondering if she "knows" that it's better to eat if food is offered/available since she didn't pack on the weight this year.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Could be she senses that she has some weight to catch up on- not that we'll ever know for sure- but a couple of mine that go off eating for a while every winter don't seem to care whether they start off lighter than usual, they just fast anyway because they sense the seasonal changes.  My elderly TX longnose snake is one of "those"- every year he eats a little less & is a little thinner than I like him to be going into his winter fast.  I "should" cool him down to further slow his metabolism, except that has risks too, so I don't.  But I think Shayna is probably just fine.

----------

_dakski_ (01-25-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow! She looks great, congrats. How much does she weigh now?

----------

_dakski_ (01-26-2022)

----------


## dakski

> Wow! She looks great, congrats. How much does she weigh now?


Thank you! She's a beautiful lady. 

I haven't weighed her in a few months. My best guess is about 1.9kg. Her low for the year (after winter fast) was 1.8kg and she's put on some weight since.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-27-2022)

----------


## dakski

Shayna is still going strong. She left me some waste today and while I had her out, decided to grab some pics. I take more pics of the other snakes because they are more unusual on this site (not BP's) and also because they are all still growing. 

Shayna will be 10 this September! How exciting! She's still beautiful and calm as she has always been.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-16-2022),_Homebody_ (06-16-2022),_Kam_ (06-28-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

My sister Ally with Shayna. Shed fed her too.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2022),_Homebody_ (08-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

It's cute how you can see each snake's personality by their different poses  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

> It's cute how you can see each snake's personality by their different poses


I agree. It's cool to have different species and different personalities within species. 

Shayna was acting pretty adventurous with Ally. She was exploring and having a good old time. She usually gets there after a couple of minutes after going through her, "why are you bothering me, I like being in the dark in my hide," phase. 

The boas, corns, and Yafe (CP), are you usually pretty happy to explore as soon as they are out.

----------


## dakski

Shayna shed yesterday. She's looking great for ten years old (earlier this month was her birthday). Heck, she looks good for any age!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-21-2022),_Homebody_ (09-22-2022),_Kam_ (12-01-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's looking great, Dave.  Funny how snakes always head for the cracks between the cushions though- how do they even "know"?

----------

_dakski_ (09-21-2022)

----------


## dakski

Some pics of Shayna. She's doing great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-27-2022),_Homebody_ (11-27-2022),_Kam_ (12-01-2022),Kryptic (11-27-2022),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2022),YungRasputin (12-02-2022)

----------


## Kam

She is beautiful as always....

----------

_dakski_ (12-02-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

zi iz sheyn!  :Very Happy:  aun ikh hob zeyer lib ir nomen!

----------

